# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  نصف عام للخزى والعار

## UM OMAR

*25 نوفمبر صدر القرار
وتباهت بة لجنة التدمير
تم ذبح العدالة نهارا جهاراً بمساعدة ونسى ورئيس اكبر هيئة تشريعية. الهلال كان من المفروض أن يكون من فرق الدرجة الاولى وإيقاف رئيسة من مزاولة العمل الإداري وملاحقتة قضائيا لكنة خرج منتصراً وتم الاستجابة لكل مطالبة بمساعدة اللجنة سيئة الذكر لجنة ونسى للتدمير. 
ونسى ولجنتة الى مذبلة التاريخ.
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*عاوزين نفهم حسع دي 

كشف العضوية تعبان فيها الكابتن هواري نائب رئيس التحالف ...ونسي رجع الكشف  ليه

الخطة شنو والنظرية .. عاوزين نفهم

ماعندنا مشكلة والله مع اي جهة سواء تحالف او غيره 

المهم الانتخابات تقوم

وونسي دي بي طيني ودي بي عجيني  ولا عليو  والجرايد تثكل وتعزي ولا عليهو ...مي  مسنود من الدولي 

اليقول  المريخ دا  اشتراهو بي كم

هو صحيح  في الثانوي كان بشجع الهلال

مصيبتنا فيك يا مريخ والله كبيري
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*الحل فى جمهور المريخ لازم يعمل مظاهره قويه كافيه سلبيه

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة UM OMAR
					

25 نوفمبر صدر القرار
وتباهت بة لجنة التدمير
تم ذبح العدالة نهارا جهاراً بمساعدة ونسى ورئيس اكبر هيئة تشريعية. الهلال كان من المفروض أن يكون من فرق الدرجة الاولى وإيقاف رئيسة من مزاولة العمل الإداري وملاحقتة قضائيا لكنة خرج منتصراً وتم الاستجابة لكل مطالبة بمساعدة اللجنة سيئة الذكر لجنة ونسى للتدمير. 
ونسى ولجنتة الى مذبلة التاريخ.



ديل مريخاب وفي مجلس المريخ
للاسف قوانين المنبر ولوائحه تنتهك ليل نهار والادارة تتفرج
مرة اعضاء مجلس المريخ حثالة ومرة الى مذلة التاريخ
*

----------


## UM OMAR

*22222






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

عاوزين نفهم حسع دي 

مصيبتنا فيك يا مريخ والله كبيري




*

----------


## UM OMAR

*نعترف دة الفرق بينا وبينم






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

الحل فى جمهور المريخ لازم يعمل مظاهره قويه كافيه سلبيه





*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*لي تعمل مظاهرات 
عندك جمهور يقوم بي واجبة تجاه النادي     
يدفع اشتراكات عضيه والما عندو عضويه يعمل عضويه 
وتفعيل 2870
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*هو التشجيع وحب الكيان في الكتابة


الحب الحقيقي في الدفع
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*القلبو علي المريخ يدفع مش ننتظر فلان وعلان
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*المريخ ملك للجميع 

ما حق شخص واحد بس
                        	*

----------


## UM OMAR

*الجمهور لا يمكن ان تضعة فى مقارنة مع لجنة التدمير
لا يوجد مشجع مريخى من منازلهم يبصم للكاردينال بعد الإساءة الوجهها للزعيم 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أحمد
					

القلبو علي المريخ يدفع مش ننتظر فلان وعلان




*

----------


## UM OMAR

*الموضوع عن اناس غير جديرين وغير امينيين باعو المريخ وتنازلو عن حقوقهة مقابل كنكشة






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أحمد
					

القلبو علي المريخ يدفع مش ننتظر فلان وعلان




*

----------


## UM OMAR

*فى 25 نوفمبر انعقدت جمعية عمومية لإتحاد الكرة لإنقاذ الهلال من الهبوط ومعة فريق الامل حيث نفذت الجمعية مقررات اجتماع رئيس الهلال الكاردينال ومجدى شمس الدين ورئيس البرلمان ورئيس لجنة التدمير
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي عبدالله الفحل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ديل مريخاب وفي مجلس المريخ
للاسف قوانين المنبر ولوائحه تنتهك ليل نهار والادارة تتفرج
مرة اعضاء مجلس المريخ حثالة ومرة الى مذلة التاريخ



 اذا كان بعض الإدارة تمارس نفس الأسلوب يا كسلاوي...قوانين المنبر عندما تنتقد زول دايراهو الإدارة...يعني فرض رأي..
علي العموم ...نتمني من أن ينصر  الحق.ويبعد عن المريخ المصلحجية.
                        	*

----------


## UM OMAR

*كسلاوى عايز ليهو ناس يتمتعو بى نفسية لديها المقدرة لتجميل القبح والسؤ ونفسية تسطيع منافقة الاخر بدون تردد 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي عبدالله الفحل
					

اذا كان بعض الإدارة تمارس نفس الأسلوب يا كسلاوي...قوانين المنبر عندما تنتقد زول دايراهو الإدارة...يعني فرض رأي..
علي العموم ...نتمني من أن ينصر  الحق.ويبعد عن المريخ المصلحجية.




*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ام عمر زولة نصيحة 
وكلامها حااااااار 
لكن حقيقى 
والمجلس هو من دفع الناس حتى احتقنوا ضده وذلك لأنهم يشاهدون محبوبهم يذبح بالسكين الصدية التى لم يكلفوا أنفسهم بسنها حتى يريحوا ذبيحهم .

ومع ذلك  زعلك يا كسلاوى لا نرضاه 
لعلمى انك كنت تامل من هذه اللجنة خيرا كثيرا 
لكنها خذلتك كما خذلتنا 
هون عليك 
فالخير قادم 

كسرة:
إم عمر يجب ترشيحك لمجلس المريخ 
نحتاج للمصادمين فى المريخ 
واهل الحارة 
دمتم ودام عزكم ومريخكم
                        	*

----------


## UM OMAR

*حياك الله الاخ احمد
والله العظيم اكثر ما يحز فى النفس ترى المريخ تمارس معة كل أنواع الذل والاحتقار وكل ما يعنية الأمر اما متفرجا أو مشارك فى تلك المهازل ودونك القضايا التى حدثت نهاية الموسم الماضي الرأى العام المريخى أصبح غير مؤثرا فيها وللحقيقة أصبحنا ننتظر مزمل ليقوم بهذا الدور انابة عنا فأصبح صراخنا كزئير الحمل بالله عليك ماذا يعنى لك تواطؤ رئيس المريخ مع مرؤسية لوجود مخرج للهلال ولم يكتفى بذلك بل يذهب ابعد من ذلك بالتباهى بالمساهمة فى حل ازمة الموسم هل كان سيفعل الأهلة ما فعلة رئيس لجنة التدمير ونسى هذا السؤال أوجهه لكل المريخاب ليجيبوا علية. 
العمل فى مجلس المريخ تكليف وليس تشريف كل مريخى بامكانة خدمة المريخ فاليتقدم الصفوف اما من أراد الكنكشة وتقديم مصلحة رؤسائه ومن قام بتعيينه وتدمير المريخ فمكانة مزبلة التاريخ. 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

ام عمر زولة نصيحة 
وكلامها حااااااار 
لكن حقيقى 
والمجلس هو من دفع الناس حتى احتقنوا ضده وذلك لأنهم يشاهدون محبوبهم يذبح بالسكين الصدية التى لم يكلفوا أنفسهم بسنها حتى يريحوا ذبيحهم .

ومع ذلك  زعلك يا كسلاوى لا نرضاه 
لعلمى انك كنت تامل من هذه اللجنة خيرا كثيرا 
لكنها خذلتك كما خذلتنا 
هون عليك 
فالخير قادم 

كسرة:
إم عمر يجب ترشيحك لمجلس المريخ 
نحتاج للمصادمين فى المريخ 
واهل الحارة 
دمتم ودام عزكم ومريخكم




*

----------


## الكردفانى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ديل مريخاب وفي مجلس المريخ
للاسف قوانين المنبر ولوائحه تنتهك ليل نهار والادارة تتفرج
مرة اعضاء مجلس المريخ حثالة ومرة الى مذلة التاريخ



الطيور على اشكالها تقع 
هل هنالك وصف يليق بهولاء غير الزباله؟؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الكردفانى
					

الطيور على اشكالها تقع 
هل هنالك وصف يليق بهولاء غير الزباله؟؟؟



ديل مريخاب اولا واخيرا 
وصف مهذا لايليق تطلقه على مسلم كرمه الله وجعله بني ادم
لكن ماذا نقول لادارة المنبر الاي تكيل الكيل بمكيالين


والايام قادمات وسنرى مدى هذا الكيل
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*ناااااااااااار ياام عمر

والله بقيت اخاف منك عديل  . . ؟؟ ؟
                        	*

----------


## UM OMAR

*هههههههههههههههه
قول باسم الله ام عمر مسالمة جدا
بكل بساطة
اتربينا نقول للغلط غلط وللصح صح. النفاق الاجتماعى ليس من شرعتنا
وليس لدينا الاستعداد للقيام بدور الشيطان الاخرس






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصاااااقعة
					

ناااااااااااار ياام عمر

والله بقيت اخاف منك عديل  . . ؟؟ ؟




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة UM OMAR
					

هههههههههههههههه
قول باسم الله ام عمر مسالمة جدا
بكل بساطة
اتربينا نقول للغلط غلط وللصح صح. النفاق الاجتماعى ليس من شرعتنا
وليس لدينا الاستعداد للقيام بدور الشيطان الاخرس




هناك فرق بين قول الحق
وبين الشتيمة والسباب
دع الاتربينا عليهو نحنا
*

----------

